# a heads up about callcredit.co.uk ....



## paulyoung666 (Jul 6, 2011)

just be careful if you ask for a trial account with callcredit.co.uk , you get signed upto a sister website called rewardsnow.co.uk , i cancelled my account with callcredit and thought nothing more about it , until i looked at my bank account today and found a recurring payment of £19.95 taken by rewardsnow , so it seems as though cancelling one does not cancel the other , if you want to see how many people have been caught then google 'rewardsnow scam'


----------

